# Life in Ottawa



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi 

I have secured a job and i'm relocating to Ottawa Canada in late Aug by myself. 
If you have moved there can you tell a bit about life there and the city?

What is the cost of living like, renting a room, travel food etc?
What is the people like?




Thanks for the replys


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Two words: ByWard Market

ByWard Market - There's Always Something Happening In the ByWard Market
ByWard Market - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## structured01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Pat,
I have lived in Ottawa for the past three years and I have come to really like it here. In terms of things to do, there are always festivals, events going on. Although I haven't made many friends at work, I highly recommend joining the "Ottawa Sports and Social club" if you are into sports and also want to meet locals. At first I thought people here were a bit rude because they don't say "excuse me" if someone accidentally bumps into you, but I have come to realize that since Ottawa is a bilingual city, people are generally unsure which language you speak, so they default to silence. But once you get past that, I have met great people here. In terms of cost , I will use myself as an example: I rent a 3-bedroom apartment for roughly $1200 a month (check out ccochousing dot org). with 8-10 restaurant trips a month plus groceries my food/dining bill is about 500 dollars for the month. Although you can get pretty much any type of food in Ottawa, Mid-eastern Shawarma and Vietnamese noodle soup shops predominate and are frequented most by locals. With no restaurant trips, expect about 200 a month. I have a car, and gas here is currently 1.20 per litre and my car insurance is about 130 dollars a month. Public transportation is just over 3 dollars for a one way ride but month passes can be obtained for 100 dollars a month. Let me know if you have other questions, be happy to help you out. Cheers, John


----------

